# $30 ebay refractometer works like a charm!



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just received it from the mail today, calibrated with distilled water and it worked like a charm! It's probably my happiest purchase for this hobby, is easier to use than a IO hydrometer. Actually the result is the same but always curious how accurate it is until today. I suggest anyone to buy it if you are planning to keep saltwater for some time... it's only 30 bucks!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got mine for 50 at MOPS. Love it. Love it.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Congrats, this will be one of the best toys you will buy in the hobby; most non-aquarists find it amazing when they look through it. A lot of people (myself included) use a reference solution to calibrate it, but RODI works as well 



GT3 said:


> Just received it from the mail today, calibrated with distilled water and it worked like a charm! It's probably my happiest purchase for this hobby, is easier to use than a IO hydrometer. Actually the result is the same but always curious how accurate it is until today. I suggest anyone to buy it if you are planning to keep saltwater for some time... it's only 30 bucks!


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Linky to the gadget? I'm looking for one


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

Hubert @ Reef Aquatica has got a sale on them right now. Picked mine up last week. Funny thing was when i first looked into the piece, I couldn't see anything. It wasn't until i put my glasses back on, that i was to see the readings...


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200575675730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

$17.90
$9.50 shipping


----------

